# Schecter guitars.



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

My grandson has asked for a Schecter Revenger for Christmas. I have never owned a Schecter. Anyone able to offer any feedback on Schecter quality and playability. Would it be a good purchase?


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Schecter's product ranges in quality from not so good to pretty darn good, depends on the price point. The Revenger's pretty much in the middle, probably not too bad at all. Playability on the higher end Schecters is pretty good. My concern with something like a Revenger would be versatility. The active pick-ups and the "unique" shape give the impression that it's a one trick pony, a good metal player, but not much else.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

my brother has one. he has had it about 3 years and it still works the same as day 1. in my opinion, the guitar is well built. I was a little surprised at the price of it (higher than I'd have paid for the features) but it was a signature series guitar by one of his favorite playerss o that might be an added price boost.

it has a floyd licensed (not an actual floyd) trem and stays in tune relatively well and it also came with duncan designed pickups (not actual seymours)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A buddy of mine had a lower end Schecter.
He since got rid of it due to tuning instability.

You see quite a few pro metal players using the high end Schecters.

If this guitar is in the middle ground, it should be a good starter.
I'm not crazy about Duncan Designed pups though but that's changeable down the road.

It's a pretty cool looking guitar though, something different. I like it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I think my brother paid $850? or close to $1000 for his.

he has since purchased a PRS SE Singlecut about 6 months ago for half the price of the schecter and rarely touches his Schecter anymore. I don't know if that says anything about the guitar or his playing style/tastes


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

No idea what the prices were but I had a buddy with a Diamond Series with Seymour Duncan. I found well to play but a little heavy for my liking. I wouldnt mind owning one but there are still a bunch of guitars I would buy first.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have a Vintage Solo and I absolutely love it. Fantastic quality for the price.

You can get them used for a steal though. The resale value is pretty bad.

I bought a blemish model for a crazy deal. And you'd need a magnifying glass to see the blemish. Great quality control. But, the blemish was almost $300 off.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a Schecter Stiletto Classic and feel it's quality is second to none. Great guitar all round with a beautiful sound, half way between a Les Paul and a Strat. It can mimic a Les Paul bridge position pretty closely but it's the EMG SA's that really sing to my ears. It's like have a Strat and turning on a beefy switch and keeping all of your clarity... I love it. With the 81TW in the bridge that can be split to a single coil giving me that classic 2 or 4 position on a Strat, not quite sure what people call it. Mine has a Gotoh Floyd on it that stays in tune better than the other 8 guitars/basses I own, even after extremely heavy whammy bar abuse. It's only my opinion but anyone on the fence about a high end Schecter should give them a try, they are definitely worth the money. That said I've tried $400-500 Schecters and thought they were ok, but like anything when you're in the lower price ranges you have to look harder because of how quality control can vary. Most played great for the price range, just that the looks weren't for me but that it all in the eye of the beholder.

Like torndownunit I picked up mine for a steal as well, it was regular $1374.99 on sale for $1100 but the shop owner whom I've always dealt with and was the best guy to deal with on the West Coast of Newfoundland gave me a steal of a deal. $850 out the door. :banana:



If you're interest in hearing some sound samples of Schecter guitars they have some sample videos on Youtube.

[video=youtube;LargB_lnnQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LargB_lnnQ4&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]

I could go for a Schecter PT or a Corsair with the bigsby right about now....


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

He already has a Strat clone, a Washburn D10SCE, an Adam Black Strat style and a Squier P bass. He is quite into metal hence the guitar he fancies. He can buy it, through his school music programme, for about £260 delivered. Obviously, unless he changes his mind in the next few weeks, we will go and try one before placing an order. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They're decent guitars. USA ones will be pretty damn good, and carry the accompanying price tag. My little brother has an "intermediate" level Schecter, no issues so far.

Look for a used model, much better guitar for the same amount of money.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a Diamond Series C-1 Special. Very nice guitar for the price. I find the neck very comfortable. Plays very nice but the pickups (Duncan designed P90's) aren't the best. Been meaning to replace them for months but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

J...there ain't no such thing as a USA Schecter....either Korean, chines or Japan.




Budda said:


> They're decent guitars. USA ones will be pretty damn good, and carry the accompanying price tag. My little brother has an "intermediate" level Schecter, no issues so far.
> 
> Look for a used model, much better guitar for the same amount of money.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

al3d said:


> J...there ain't no such thing as a USA Schecter....either Korean, chines or Japan.


US models are a custom shop. They'll run you minimum $1900 to about $8.5K...and are all high end all the way through. Anything "Diamond Series" is an offshore model, but some of them give you the high end components and specs of the US stuff from other companies, and to be quite honest the south korean builds seem to have the high level of workmanship also.

I have 2 Schecters that are my main go to instruments these days (C-1 Hellraiser and Solo-6 spitfire), and they are about half what I was looking at from US equivalents for the specs in Jackson and other brands. Well worth the price.

I'll probably be buying one of pro guitar shops 8 string damien elite silverbursts as well. They're only $569 on ebay right now, and the pair of EMG 808's is almost the price of the build!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

al3d said:


> J...there ain't no such thing as a USA Schecter....either Korean, chines or Japan.


This is not true.

I own a USA-made Schecter. There was a time when you could *only* buy a USA-made Schecter.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought my first Schecter last year, via Craigslist. It was a MIK Diamond Series Ultra III. Bitchin' guitar. Great build quality (with one exception) and it played beautifully. The guitar looked classic - great shape and styling, for the most part. Sound-wise it was very versatile and I was really impressed. Only chintzy thing to me was the cheap-looking plain white single-ply pick guard that didn't have nice edges - just felt like a step down in calibre from the rest of the guitar. I kept it and recorded with it for several months but ended up trading it away to get something else that I wanted more. That said, I'd investigate another Schecter, no problem.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had one of the Diamond series 7 string models many years ago. It was of decent quality I would say. I only paid a few hundred for it used I think. Certainly on par with some of the Epi models out of Korea.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> J...there ain't no such thing as a USA Schecter....either Korean, chines or Japan.


Drum City Guitarland - ok!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well..ok..i never heard of a Schecter Plant in the US. I'de be really curious to see more on this if anyone has more info on this...OR..was it like Kramer?..get it's parts done oversea and assemble in New Jersey?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

al3d said:


> well..ok..i never heard of a Schecter Plant in the US. I'de be really curious to see more on this if anyone has more info on this...OR..was it like Kramer?..get it's parts done oversea and assemble in New Jersey?


No. Schecter started out as a made-in-the-USA parts replacement company for Fender guitars. Making bodies, necks, pickups, trems and what not and occasionally building full guitars for people. Then they moved in to full guitars (I own a USA-made California Custom) made from their USA-made parts. And then they started to bring in off-shore stuff.

See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schecter_Guitars


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

AH..that explains it...



iaresee said:


> No. Schecter started out as a made-in-the-USA parts replacement company for Fender guitars. Making bodies, necks, pickups, trems and what not and occasionally building full guitars for people. Then they moved in to full guitars (I own a USA-made California Custom) made from their USA-made parts. And then they started to bring in off-shore stuff.
> 
> See: Schecter Guitar Research - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

I just got mine last month, a Omen extreme. About middle of the line. as it's a GC only model, but with Mahogany as opposed to basswood and fancy inlays etc. Never had a guitar come in so perfect. First rate all the way, you can really feel quality. the only guitar I have that I do not feel like making any kind of changes to.

My thread is here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/43114-new-guitar-day-new-amp-day.html#post362699

It's my first 24 fret, and first string through, feels great, and sounds great. I think I got very lucky with this one, but schecter sure has a good rep for quality at a decent price. Wish other companies that charge for their name on the headstock do the same thing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They have a mahogany Omen, it's the Omen extreme.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Guess I must really love my schecter, because I just bought another one, a Hellraiser Solo 6, the single cut version. A redhead, seems the quilt is a lot redder than the double cut version. Still to be shipped to me though.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

He ended up getting an Epiphone Dot !!!


----------

